# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  Cần giúp bắt lỗi trong java

## muanoithatcucom

Mình có một package java như sau:



```
/*
 * To change this template, choose Tools | Templates
 * and open the template in the editor.
 */
package testawt;

import java.awt.Button;
import java.awt.Checkbox;
import java.awt.CheckboxGroup;
import java.awt.FlowLayout;
import java.awt.Label;
import java.awt.TextField;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;

/**
 *
 * @author Admin
 */
public class myframe extends JFrame implements ActionListener {

    Label stinfo = new Label("Student Infomation");
    Label hr = new Label("__________________________________");
    Label fullname = new Label("Full Name ");
    Label sex = new Label("Sex            ");
    Label lang = new Label("Language       ");
    Label email = new Label("Email     ");
    TextField txt1 = new TextField(20);
    TextField txt2 = new TextField(20);
    CheckboxGroup radio = new CheckboxGroup();
    Checkbox r1 = new Checkbox("Nam", radio, true);
    Checkbox r2 = new Checkbox("Nu            ", radio, false);
    Checkbox c1 = new Checkbox("English", false);
    Checkbox c2 = new Checkbox("VietNam", true);
    Checkbox c3 = new Checkbox("Lao", false);
    Button btinfo = new Button("Print Info");
    Button btcan = new Button("Cancel");

    public myframe(String title) {
        super(title);
        setLayout(new FlowLayout());
        this.add(stinfo);
        this.add(hr);
        this.add(fullname);
        this.add(txt1);
        this.add(sex);
        this.add(r1);
        this.add(r2);
        this.add(lang);
        this.add(c1);
        this.add(c2);
        this.add(c3);
        this.add(email);
        this.add(txt2);
        this.add(btinfo);
        this.add(btcan);

    }

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        myframe e1 = new myframe("Student Infomation - TuanVA");
        e1.setVisible(true);
        e1.setSize(300, 250);


    }

    public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {

      

        }
    }
}
```

Khi nhấn vào button PrintInfo
Nếu Full name chưa nhập thì hiện ra message chưa nhập tên
nếu nhập số yêu cầu nhập lại

Tương tự vs email
yêu cầu email phải nhập đúng định dạng

Nếu đã nhập đủ thì hiện ra một message hiểm thị tất cả các thông tin về name, sex, language, email

Nhấn vào button cancel thì thoát khỏi chương trình

Rất mong các bạn giúp mình đưa ra hướng giải quyết đối với bài tập trên.

----------


## xvietsao

Mình cũng chưa test nhưng mình có 1 số í kiến bạn thử làm xem :
- Trong event click button bạn có thể kiểm tra nếu fullname.getText().compareTo("")==0 thì có thể gọi 1 dialog thông báo chưa nhập tên,else có thể lưu xâu fullname vào và cho chạy hết xâu,nếu charAt(i)==số nguyên thì có thể thông báo nhập lại tương tự như chưa nhập gì .
-Còn việc nhập đủ hiện ra message thì bạn chỉ cần tạo 1 dialog và gán các giá trị getText() vào 1 textArea trong dialog đó và show() nó lên thui mà.
- Khi click nút cance thì System.exit(0); là nó sẽ thoát . Bạn thử làm xem nha,mình đang ôn thi nên ko test đc,thông cảm nha !

----------

